# Your favourite one-and-done eyeshadows



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2014)

A "one-and-done" eyeshadow is that shade you can wear on its own -- no crease or transition colours, no browbone highlight, no skintone shade to blend out the edges, no eyeliner along the lashline. Just this and some mascara.  So which ones are your faves?  Mine... * Urban Decay Snakebite (from Naked 2 palette) * Urban Decay Suspect (from Naked 2) * Urban Decay Mushroom * Makeup Geek Moondust * MAC Satin Taupe * Makeup Geek Sensuous * MAC Naked pigment


----------



## tiera720 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mac Woodwinked and Mac Tan pigment for sure


----------



## katred (Aug 1, 2014)

I cannot tell a lie. I have no idea when the last time I wore a single eyeshadow was. If I _were_ going to do this, I'd probably try it with an Armani EtK shadow, because the shades are all fairly complex on their own. 

  I do wear Estée Lauder Arctic Sky basically on its own- but usually with liner, since I feel like my eyes look tired without it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 5, 2014)

MAC Satin Taupe, Woodwinked, Sable, Silver Sun, Sea Worship, Lorelei But my new favorite is NARS Himalia.


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 7, 2014)

Burberry pale barley Mac woodwinked, Lorelei Urban decay smog


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 10, 2014)

Mac woodwinked for me! Love it!


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2014)

Until very recently I only ever wore one eyeshadow at a time.

  Now, if I am in a hurry to leave the house and feel the need to wear eyeshadow to make myself look a little more awake, I grab either MAC Apricot Pink pigment or Stila Kitten.  I have also done the same with Fyrinnae's Mauve-O-Matic, depending on the colour of my clothing.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 10, 2014)

I pretty much always apply just one eyeshadow. My current favorites are Wet n Wild Nutty, Ulta Twilight, MAC Naked Lunch and Maybelline Seashore Frosts/Shimmering Sea.


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been through a phase for the last 18 months on just wearing one shadow and off I go, my favourites are:



MAC Patina 	
MAC Style Snob 	
Burberry Pale Barley 	
MAC Sable 	
Laura Mercier Dove Grey shadow stick 	
MAC Grain 	
Bobbi Brown Heather Mauve Shimmerwash 	
MAC Naked Lunch 	
NARS Ashes to Ashes 	
Rouge Bunny Rouge Solstice Halycon 	
Rouge Bunny Rouge Bohemium Waxwing 
 
  Hmmm....taupe anyone....


----------



## neh250 (Aug 13, 2014)

charlotte366 said:


> I have been through a phase for the last 18 months on just wearing one shadow and off I go, my favourites are:
> 
> MAC Patina
> MAC Style Snob
> ...


  2nd all of these! Great recs


----------



## flwrgirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Never tried wearing a single eyeshadow. Feel so naked with just one color. Maybe I should give it a try. It would cut down the time I spend putting shadow on.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 16, 2014)

Great suggestions here!
  I'd add
  NARS Malacca or Madagascar
  LMdB Corinthian
  Bobbi Brown's Shadow or Ice Blue or Forest or Copper or Berry Noir
  ETK #8
  Benefit Skinny Jeans
  Chanel's Epatant or New Moon
  UD's Mercury

  There are really a lot of one-and-done eyeshadows.
  That said, I rarely use  one of these without eyeliner.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cappuccino, Please! by Essence
  Amber Rush by L'Oreal
  Silk and/or Twinkle by Joe Fresh
  the peach and taupe shades in Silent Treatment by Wet 'N' Wild
  any pewter/gunmetal/charcoal grey eyeshadow (for a subtly smokey look)


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 27, 2014)

Mac woodwinked! It looks like a different colour when blended into the crease


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 28, 2014)

Woodwinked, Lorelei and LMDB Corinthian are awesome for one and done.  Maybe LMDB Jojo too...have to test that one out.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Nude Compliment or MAC Camel Coat paint pot


----------



## karme (Aug 31, 2014)

UD sin, RBR unforgettable oriole, chanel gri gri
  I should try a different color sometime lol


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been on a quest recently to find that perfect one all over the lid eyeshadow. So far I love love love:  mac woodwinked, amberlights, ricepaper Loreal amber rush UD smog, mushroom, half baked


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 16, 2015)

MAC Patina
  UD YDK
  MUFE Aquacream #16
  Benefit No Pressure


----------



## dontwaitupp (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol usually when I wear eyeshadow on a regular day rather than being lazy and doing just a wing and brows, I tend to go all out because I love playing with eyeshadow so much. But when I do the one eyeshadow look I tend to prefer cream eyeshadows because I can just smudge them out with my fingers and go lol. In particular I love Maybelline Color Tattoos in Inked in Pink, Bad to the Bronze and Pomegranate Punk; Jordana eyeshadow pencil in Tenacious Brown; and Rimmel eyeshadow pencil in Bad Girl Bronze


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Omg I do this all of the time...gasp! LOL  Stila Kitten  The Balm Overshadow Work is Overrated


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 6, 2015)

mac soft brown


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2015)

MAC Patina 
  Lancome Mannequin 
  Becca Brocade


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2015)

charlotte366 said:


> *I have been through a phase for the last 18 months on just wearing one shadow and off I go, my favourites are:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

NARS Fez.  I've been in love with this shade for years and no dupe will do!  I'm in love with the formula and no matter how I apply, it always looks great!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

MAC Carbon


----------

